# Black-eyed peas



## sisco (Jan 1, 2008)

For as long as I can remember it's been a family tradition to serve black-eyed peas on New Years day. Supposed to bring good luck in the new year or something like that.
Anyone else?


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 1, 2008)

Black eyes peas for LUCK, Stewed tomatoes for LOVE, and Greens for MONEY. We always eat some pork with it as well.


----------



## lawdog (Jan 1, 2008)

Same here, we did ours up in queso with fresh jalapenos


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jan 1, 2008)

Yea... i'm breakin it this year tho....


----------

